# BENZYLCYANİD (PHENYLACETONİTRİL) TO AMPHETAMİNSULFAT



## ossi (Nov 19, 2022)

hello,

can an expert perhaps write a synthesis route with the substances listed below?
it's well suited for big scale, and I think it's interesting for a lot of people here

all reagents are cheap and easy to get


Benzylcyanid (Phenylacetonitril)
sulfuruc acid
lead acetate trihydrate (or other alternatives)
formamide
formic acid
HCİ
Sodium hydroxide

thanks in advance
ossi


----------



## Hank Schrader

The easiest way for you to use phenylacetonitrile is to get APAAN. Phenylacetonitrile you need to reflux in methanol with sodium methylate, after 6 hours of reflux you need to drive off all the methanol and dissolve all the precipitate in water, and add glacial acetic acid while cooling. The precipitated APAAN was washed several times with water and recrystallized in methanol. The resulting white crystal you need to hydrolyze in acid (phosphoric or hydrochloric) get 860 ml P2P from 1 liter of phenylacetonitrile.

The pyrolysis process that you want to do anyway requires phenylacetic acid, and to get it you need to hydrolyze benzyl cyanide anyway.
I would not go with the method you want and would use APAAN.
Although in our time there are simpler methods than APAAN and pyrrolysis of phenylacetic salts ..

As far as I can see, you want to use the leukart reaction to make amphetamine.
The reaction takes a lot of time and if you want to do a large production, then go the other way.
See low pressure hydrogenation using metal catalysts.

A lot of product can be produced with Leukart, but the reaction requires understanding and a lot of time.
And as a rule, the output of a beginner will not exceed 50% by molar mass per ketone for a long time.


----------



## ossi

thank you for the detailed answer.
The problem is that what you can teach yourself as a layman is limited.
in the country where i am right now, these substances are used in mass production. but nobody teaches me that here.
i'm looking for a leuckart method for a large scale with materials that you can also get. I would manage this method.
I can easily get the materials I mentioned above.
and 50% is very good for me.


----------



## yuiopjkl

I found this 



> *One-Pot Amphetamine Synthesis from Phenylacetonitrile, Methylmagnesium Iodide and Sodium Borohydride*
> 
> A solution of MeMgI was prepared in the usual manner from methyl iodide (15g, 0.105 mol) and clean Mg turnings (30g) in 200ml dry THF, and the solution was added slowly with good stirring to a cooled solution of (11.7g, 0.1 mol) benzyl cyanide in 150ml dry THF in a dried 1000ml round-bottomed flask. The reaction mixture was stirred at room temp for two hours and then cooled in an ice-bath. The solution was diluted with 150ml of dry methanol and NaBH4(9.5g, 0.25 mol) was added in portions during 30 minutes, and the reaction mixture was stirred for another hour. The reaction mixture was concentrated under vacuum and the residue dissolved in 200ml water and acidified with concentrated HCl. The solution was washed with 2x50ml DCM, made basic through the addition of 25% NaOH, and extracted with 3x75ml DCM. The pooled organic extracts was dried over MgSO4, filtered and the solvent evaporated under vacuum. The oily residue was then vacuum distilled to give racemic amphetamine as a clear oil (bp 82-85°C at 13 mmHg), yield about 10 grams (~75% of theory).


----------



## caesare.robot

yuiopjkl said:


> I found this



yuiopjkl Q is also interested if someone has positive response on this method ...


----------



## yuiopjkl

caesare.robot said:


> Q is also interested if someone has positive response on this method ...



caesare.robotI haven't tried it. 
Ask the experts. They may have knowledge and advice

@G.Patton @HIGGS BOSSON


----------



## ossi

yuiopjkl said:


> I found this



yuiopjkland please can someone scale for 1000gr?
@G.Patton @William Dampier @HEISENBERG


----------



## G.Patton

ossi said:


> and please can someone scale for 1000gr?
> @G.Patton @William Dampier @HEISENBERG



ossiI wrote Moles, grams, litres and chemical calculations topic special for such questions 
=> *How to count reagents?*


----------



## Hank Schrader

yuiopjkl said:


> I found this



yuiopjklThis is a useless synthesis. Grignard reagent, huge amounts of solvents. This is if only for scientific interest, then you can do it 1 time no more. For commercial synthesis is of no value.

Having benzyl cyanide, it is very easy to obtain phenylacetic acid, and on an industrial scale to do pyrrolysis of salts, the yield is not the highest, but very convenient. The final product will have a mixture of three ketones that are easy to fractionate.


----------



## ossi

ossi said:


> Benzylcyanid (Phenylacetonitril)
> sulfuruc acid
> lead acetate trihydrate (or other alternatives)
> formamide
> ...



ossii would be infinitely grateful if you would write me a synthesis with these reagents. but for an amateur 
40%-50% yield is ok @Hank Schrader


----------



## ossi

G.Patton said:


> I wrote Moles, grams, litres and chemical calculations topic special for such questions
> => *How to count reagents?*



G.Pattonsorry, I must have overlooked it, although I read a lot here


----------



## G.Patton

ossi said:


> sorry, I must have overlooked it, although I read a lot here



ossiI wrote it couple day ago.


----------

